
What Happens When the Government Uses Facebook as a Weapon? (2017) - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-12-07/how-rodrigo-duterte-turned-facebook-into-a-weapon-with-a-little-help-from-facebook
======
hsnewman
I think we are already aware of the nightmare.

